# Productive Weekend



## MechanicMatt (Nov 19, 2017)

Got the bear at 3:40 in the rain on Saturday, taught my daughter how to play rummy last night, then after the pouring rain changed to snowing today she and I went out and dropped the deer. Easily the best opening weekend I've ever had. Probably because it was her first spending it with us up at camp. I'm very proud of finally getting a bear, but getting a deer with her and watching her track it, that might just trump the bear. 

My pops and uncle let the foul weather keep them hiding inside, but braving the foul weather definitely paid off.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 23, 2017)

Congrats, looked like a fun time. always great to share the outdoors with the young'uns. looks cold there too.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Nov 23, 2017)

20* opening morning, yeah a bit on the cold side. 
Going to try for a Buck with the daughter to complete the dream season.


----------

